

Ask HN: What's the best way to create a community-driven site? - tannerc

I tend to have a lot of ideas for community-driven sites. Things like Dribbble or StackExchange but much more niche.<p>While I have experience building those communities from scratch, setting up a new database and creating the necessary scripts is a little more time consuming than ideal.<p>Are there any open-source or pre-packaged solutions for creating community sites (registration, database management, etc.) quickly?<p>Think of this as a question similar to: How can I regularly launch a new community-driven project every weekend?
======
resu
Are you looking for something like
[https://www.rootbuzz.com/](https://www.rootbuzz.com/) or
[http://www.osqa.net/](http://www.osqa.net/)?

